# SOUTH AFRICANS wanting to move to Spain



## cruytenbeek (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi there, I hope someone can help me with some information regarding the move to Spain. My husband & 2 children have EU passports although we currently live in South Africa. I have 2 children aged 6 and 12 that will surely go to international school. We don't speak any spanish but prepared to learn. My husband works offshore (Nigeria). I've been looking at Alicante & Valencia as options to move to (Airport & schooling), but would like to know more regarding these places. I would like to join into a spanish community but also not stuck where nobody speaks any english - you know what I mean!! We also prefer close to the beach as we currently live in Knysna (beautiful place on western cape coast). Reason for moving - education & crime in SA. Hope someone will be able to help me. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cruytenbeek said:


> Hi there, I hope someone can help me with some information regarding the move to Spain. My husband & 2 children have EU passports although we currently live in South Africa. I have 2 children aged 6 and 12 that will surely go to international school. We don't speak any spanish but prepared to learn. My husband works offshore (Nigeria). I've been looking at Alicante & Valencia as options to move to (Airport & schooling), but would like to know more regarding these places. I would like to join into a spanish community but also not stuck where nobody speaks any english - you know what I mean!! We also prefer close to the beach as we currently live in Knysna (beautiful place on western cape coast). Reason for moving - education & crime in SA. Hope someone will be able to help me. Thanks Carolyn


:welcome:

I live halfway between Alicante & Valencia - my girls were 4 & 7 when we moved here 9 years ago tomorrow 

I can walk to several of our 9 beaches, we have a very international community, although of course it's still Spanish 

Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia

We have 2 International schools - one actually in the town & another not far away which runs the school bus through here - if I was sending my girls to one of them I'd choose this one Welcome to Laude The Lady Elizabeth School

As EU citizens your husband & children can move here fairly easily - you can do so as your husband's spouse

your husband would need to register as resident first with the children, then you as his spouse


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Javea might suit you, also Moraira, Calpe, all between the two airports, probably slightly nearer Alicante.

My Father lived in El Ported near Moraira, I was at one time tempted to retire there, it is a beautiful area, however the pull of the Canary Islands was too inviting, which is why I am here.


----------



## cruytenbeek (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for all the quick responses!I appreciate it. As I've mentioned I'm more drawn towards Alicante - Valencia area. Also looked at Javea, very nice indeed. Also need very good internet comms as I will be talking to my husband via skype most of the yearAny negative points I need to know of in that area? I'm sure it will be safer than South Africa Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The only negative thing I can comment on is the tourist area of Benidorm, which I didn't mind but Boss Lady found it to be rather seedy, other than that nothing.


----------



## cruytenbeek (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for that. I'm not really worried about tourist. Also getting my fair share of tourists here in Knysna!


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I'd consider Denia, it's very cosmopolitan, all year round, good beaches and lovely port area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cruytenbeek said:


> Thanks for that. I'm not really worried about tourist. Also getting my fair share of tourists here in Knysna!


here in Jávea the only time most of us get seriously fed up with the tourists (unless we rely on them for our income) is in August - even July isn't too bad

even if it's 8 weeks of tourists though, we still have 44 weeks of close to heaven


----------



## cruytenbeek (Nov 3, 2012)

Will my children be able to adjust to the new culture / new language?? Boy (12) and girl (6). Not worried about her so much! And how do you rate the international schools?? Sorry for all the questions but rather safe than sorry!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cruytenbeek said:


> Will my children be able to adjust to the new culture / new language?? Boy (12) and girl (6). Not worried about her so much! And how do you rate the international schools?? Sorry for all the questions but rather safe than sorry!


yes, your son will find it harder - but not impossible - & in fact at your daughter's age I'd probably at least give state school a try - she'd adjust to the language very quickly & be chattering away in Spanish within months

the school I linked to has an excellent reputation, I know some of the teachers there and also have friends with children there - it is in fact bi-lingual - so your son would have a better chance of learning Spanish to a high level too


----------



## cruytenbeek (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you - At first I considered putting my daughter in the state school, but realised that I won't be able to assist her in ANY of her homework (surely for the first couple of years I guess!) that's my only problem! I definitely want them in a dual medium school (eng / span) so they can interact with the local children. Not just English. Why move to Spain if we're not prepared to learn the language / culture!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cruytenbeek said:


> Thank you - At first I considered putting my daughter in the state school, but realised that I won't be able to assist her in ANY of her homework (surely for the first couple of years I guess!) that's my only problem! I definitely want them in a dual medium school (eng / span) so they can interact with the local children. Not just English. Why move to Spain if we're not prepared to learn the language / culture!


I couldn't help with homework much at first either - I did take lessons myself though & found that I was learning alongside them

9 years later I'm teaching it!!


----------

